# dull stomach ache



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi
i know this is probably analyzing way too much - but i have lots of aching in my tummy. is this a bad sign. i haven't had this before. i am ttc and i am pst ovulation and about 10 days away from next af. 
all i want to know is if it can be a good sign - or definitely a bad thing!
thanks
eva


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

i would like to know too because thats what is happening to me and i'm 7 days away from af and i know that i ovulated this month too, can anyone put our mind at rest please!!


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

anyone got any idea? still feeling like this


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Unfortunately can´t give a quick answer. It may still be the progesterone giving aches and pains, some women get pains in early pregnancy and some don´t so it is still a wait and see game.

Ruth


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks ruth i know i'm a pain sometimes i wish we would change colour or something in early preg just to stop the waiting period lol


----------

